# dog breeds



## E13 (29 April 2013)

Just a fun thread really, I thought everyone could post which breed/s they have and give a little background as to what they were originally meant for! I think it's really interesting to hear about the breed 'uses', like flushing, guard dogs, etc... It's interesting when 'pet' dogs display their instinctual traits too.

Me, I have cavaliers, and they are technically toy dogs, but I almost swear they have other spaniel in them - I guess it's just that the cavvie only split off from the general spaniel line relatively recently? They definitely have the pheasant instinct!  I swear one of them's a springer underneath.

Now you go


----------



## jasmine (30 April 2013)

Japanese shiba inu...used in Japan for hunting small game. They can and will kill if they get the chance. 
My friend had a shiba that would jump vertical and take squirrels and pheasants from the air.


----------



## Echo24 (30 April 2013)

I have a pug. Toy breed, and very into people, but he is quite dog distracted and has a strong chase instinct - he likes to chase anything that moves, including cars, cyclists, running kids and birds! The other day in the park he clocked a tractor in the distance and tried to chase after it!

And people say they're quite low energy dogs but mine is very active!


----------



## misterjinglejay (30 April 2013)

Samoyeds - sled dog from Russia, originally used for hauling the families (the samoyede tribes) belongings when they traveled with the reindeer herds. Also used for herding the deer, scaring off wolves, and keeping the family warm at night.

Alaskan Malamutes - long distance sled dog from Alaska. The shire horse of the sled dog world was used for hauling heavy loads of supplies across the frozen wastes from settlement to settlement.


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 April 2013)

GSD, flock guardian, not a sheep-herd like a collie but a 'moving fence' bred to keep sheep in/away from other crops and predators away, to hold the line and protect the border. In later years the breed selection tool of Schutzhund was created by the breed founder, with tracking, obedience/agility and protection phases, which still continues as a sport today. 
The original and best utility/general purpose working dog IMO.


----------



## BBH (30 April 2013)

Bullmastiffs - were bred from a combination of the mastiff and bulldog to bring down poachers in the Victorian age.

They wanted a combination of size and stealth from the mastiff together with the tenacity of a bulldog. Ideal to creep up and bring down a grown man.


----------



## weaselwords (30 April 2013)

Weimaraners who are bred as hunting dogs who lived in with the family and were particularly loyal.

Mine spend their time following me everywhere and chasing tennis balls instead but the bitch has killed ducks, squirrels and pigeons in our local park, so has the hunting instinct!


----------



## emm0r (30 April 2013)

Rottweiler - 

One of the oldest herding breeds, originally used for herding and guarding livestock as well as pulling butchers carts. Extremely versatile and used in the first and second world wars for a variety of jobs.

Fantastic dogs when in the right hands and definately need a firm consistent owner to bring out the best. IMO they are like no other and I have fallen in love with the breed.


----------



## Bedlam (30 April 2013)

Lakeland Terrier. Heaven only knows why. Someone made a mistake. Trouble through and through. I believe someone made up a story about foxes in the Lake District once, but I think they were probably just bred to be a thorn in my side and to show me up in public at every possible opportunity. 

I had a Pointer until recently as well (ancient and helped on her way a few months ago now,bless her). Totally pointless. I'm not known for being good at picking dogs........


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (30 April 2013)

I have a Staffy x Lab who has no purpose other than being very naughty but very gorgeous at the same time.


----------



## Cyrus (1 May 2013)

Alaskan Malamute - freighting breed, bred to pull weight, can easily pull 4-5 times their own body weight for six to eight hours a day. The original 4x4 of the sled dog world compared to the Siberian Ferrari counterparts (don't ever tell a malamute they are slow ;-))
Also used by the Malamut tribe who bred them to keep the children warm in their tents at night.


----------



## Daytona (1 May 2013)

I have a boxer she is a complete clown, I think she should of gone to the circus

I have 2 staffies, 1 has a very quiet demean about her and is extremely well behaved, hangs off your every word

The other one who I just rescued a few weeks ago is as mad as a bag of frogs, she is 6 and we started puppy classes last week lol

Both staffies are rescues and had a pretty rough start in life

All 3 dogs are loving and loyal and I feel privileged to own them even though at times I could strangle them - ESP the boxer


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 May 2013)

I have always had GSDs, their original use was as perfectly described by CC above.
Although I don't compete with mine anymore I have always made sure they have
the opportunity to use their brains, obedience, bit of tracking, agility etc.  They are a breed that needs to keep occupied.


----------



## GinaB (1 May 2013)

Miniature schnauzer - exists to be waited on hand and paw according to mine 

Labradors - retrieving game, which is exactly what we use ours for!

Lab x Rottweiler - see lab above and previous post


----------



## ecrozier (1 May 2013)

I have a Rottweiler, see above  although mine is 9 now and a tri-pawd, so mainly chills on the sofa and bumbles about at the yard. He did do some agility in his youth! 
I also have a 12 week old Portuguese Water Dog. They were bred to work with the fishermen off the coast of Portugal, to swim out and bring in the nets, and also to take messages from boat to boat  
Not one person has yet guessed his breed correctly, and most have not known what I was talking about when I told them!
Shame really, as they can do everything a labradoodle was originally created to do, but without the lottery of what you are going to get when cross two different breeds!


----------



## Annette4 (1 May 2013)

I have two Pembroke Corgis. Originally cattle hearding/general small holding dogs for herding and ratting. The herding instict has been bred out of them as they got a repuation for being nippy. 

They are stubborn (you have to be to herd cows) and they can walk all day. Mine are mainly sofa decoration and horse poo disposal units


----------



## Lady Supreme (1 May 2013)

I have 3 Chinese Cresteds. 2 Hairless and a Powder Puff. One of the Hairless has just marked her 18th Birthday. Toy dogs that were very revered and only allowed out at night because of their skin but then sadly became a food delicacy  Thought originally to come from Mexico but we're used as trade. They are the only Hairless breed to carry the gene for long hair, hence the Powder Puff. The Hairless are like 'My Little Ponies' and such a joy to watch going round a ring. They are very much a Marmite breed but don't be fooled by their appearance. They were always up for hunting with my Whippets and are remarkably fleet of foot and great little watchdogs. I love them, as you can tell  I do feel for the owner of the Lakeland. Terriers for me, never again!! I used to breed and show Parsons but a very volatile strain that put me off Ferreira for life.


----------



## Lady Supreme (1 May 2013)

Grrrr. 3 times I corrected that stupid Ferreira that keeps coming up in place of terriers


----------



## whisp&willow (1 May 2013)

American Bulldog:  bred as an all purpose farm dog in the southern states of America- used to guard the farm stock from wild dogs/other predators, and to guard the homestead.  

They were (and still are in some states) used as hunting dogs primarily wild boar-  the AB works with other dogs, who track the boar and bay for the hunter.  The AB's job is to grab hold of the boar until the hunter arrives to dispatch it.  A very dangerous and tough job.  These dogs are known as "catch dogs" or "hog dogs".

(this is all to my knowledge, and stand corrected if anyone else has any more info on the breed)


----------



## RLS (1 May 2013)

Boxers - bred for clearing a room of all life in 10 seconds (with one all encompassing FART).

Mine have this instinct in abundance.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 May 2013)

Lady Supreme, I don't do small dogs but I have a soft spot for Powderpuffs!! And dachshunds. But don't tell anyone!!!


----------



## ZoeF (1 May 2013)

Standard Wire Daschund - bred to hunt badgers hence their design, tenacious, alert, quick, great little hunters; Norman thinks because he is vertically challenged that makes him a suitable lap dog esp when Im sporting my dressing gown! 

Labrador - great working dog for retrieving game, good swimmers, good stamina level (supposedly), a true family favourite; Shadow lives up to his name and litterally will be one step behind me, happy to retrieve any form of food for keeps lol and I have to say I have never known a dog that moults soooo much, it drives me crazy!


----------



## blackcob (1 May 2013)

Siberian huskies - the ferrari counterpart to the Alaskan malamute. They can't haul as much weight but they'll get you there twice as fast.  Bred to sprint in harness over long distances in harsh conditions. Gregarious, hardy, self-sufficient hunters and very poor guard dogs. The independent nature, poor recall and high prey drive makes them unsuitable as pets.


----------



## Dizzle (1 May 2013)

Border Terrier. Bred to follow the hunt all day and then down the fox holes at the end of it, very affectionate friendly and loving dog, very clever and easy to train but prone to bouts of total and utter deafness. Surprisingly low maintenance exercise wise and easier to tire him out mentally rather than with exercise, happy to walk for miles if we need to


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 May 2013)

Three English springer spaniels, 2 of whom are littermates. They're bred for flushing and retrieving game, they're affectionate and excitable, very loyal, very people orientated. They will keep going all day. They are widely used as sniffer dogs for drugs and money and are trained to signal to their handlers if they detect something. There are show and working types. One of mine is a working bred type, the others are pet bred and currently gun dog training.


----------



## Montyforever (2 May 2013)

Greyhound .. Bred to run, and run fast! Can see the tiniest movement from miles away and can sniff out food no matter how well hidden it is. The 100 mph dustbin


----------



## Spring Feather (2 May 2013)

I have 7 dogs altogether.  All of mine are bitches and they are all superb dogs. 

3 Livestock Guardian Dogs (LGDs); 2 Akbash and 1 Maremma.  The Maremma is the Italian version of the much older and primitive Turkish Akbash dogs.  They are very big dogs, used to protect whatever livestock you have and to ward off large predators.  LGDs are very independent dogs and definitely not for everyone (actually probably not for most people tbh).

2 shepherd dogs; one is a black German Shepherd Dog with Czech bloodlines from the Kennel Z Pohranicni Straze which were originally purely bred for border patrol.  They are incredibly sharp dogs and very focused.  Many compete Shutzhund, are police K9 dogs and they are often called for in high risk situations.  The other shepherd is a black Malinois, similar type of dog to the Czech GSD.

2 Border Collies, a breed which needs no introduction I'm sure


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 May 2013)

SF would you be able to post pics of your black Mali? Never seen one in the flesh, just the bog standard colours!!
I train with a Czech dog sometimes, he dwarves my little German/Netherlands/Belgian bred dog (I like my petite fun-sized one )


----------



## Inda (2 May 2013)

Red tricolour border collie. Acquired when considered a jinx by sheep farmers.  She is however the worst sheep dog you will ever meet.


----------



## Luci07 (2 May 2013)

Staffords. Three of them.  I do know that back in the 19th century, Dalmatians were introduced into the breed which is why a lot of staffords have spots on the stomachs (all mine do!)..


----------



## cambrica (2 May 2013)

Bearded Collie. Bounce Boing Bounce is what they do best  The most energetic breed I have ever had.
Way way back were introduced from Polish Lowland sheepdog stock but are referred to more as a Scottish Highland sheepdog. 
Lots of grooming required but worth it to have such a fantastic loyal family dog. Would have another without hesitation, possibly brown & white to go with my slate grey & white. 
I have the 'show' type with the longer coat as opposed to the 'working' beardie with a shorter coat.


----------



## Kaylum (3 May 2013)

Scottish Terrier loyal to one person, hates strangers, brilliant house dog, bred for hunting small game and digging out badgers.

West Highland White Terriers cousin of the Scottie but totally different personalities, friendly and happy. Bred for ratting.


----------



## EAST KENT (3 May 2013)

Why terriers of course! In particular bull terriers and their mini cousins.Hmm,bred for what? Being spoilt and loved ,with occasional bursts of activity involving small vermin or a boomer ball.Border terriers,the ultimate family dog,again capable of bursts of hunting activity and tough as a little old boot.And finally...Kev,the working bred Malinois,our night dog who prevents any scrote stealing the others!!


----------



## littlemisslauren (3 May 2013)

Dizzle said:



			Border Terrier. Bred to follow the hunt all day and then down the fox holes at the end of it, very affectionate friendly and loving dog, very clever and easy to train but prone to bouts of total and utter deafness. Surprisingly low maintenance exercise wise and easier to tire him out mentally rather than with exercise, happy to walk for miles if we need to 

Click to expand...

This ^^

But I think mine is broken, she just ran into the glass door whilst chasing a fly. Not what I would describe as 'very clever'


----------



## galaxy (3 May 2013)

The GSP was originally bred to be a dog that would work in all conditions of weather and cover, that would hunt, point and retrieve tenderly on land or in the water, that would track wounded game,that would act as a guard against poachers ,be brave against predators. (stolen from the UK GSP club)

I wouldn't say anyone who knew Harley would describe him as "brave" but not all dogs meet the breed standard entirely I suppose!  He does guard and bark at strangers on what he sees as his turf though.


----------



## TarrSteps (4 May 2013)

Lurchers. 

Killing things. 

Oh, and looking elegant, although I have one that's more interested in the former and another, the latter.


----------



## Archiepoo (4 May 2013)

english bull terriers ,originally bred as gentlemens companions and security and then fighting . biggest couch potatoes on the planet and the most cuddly funny loving dogs  ,i was brought up with collies so they were a bit of a dramatic change but i wouldnt have any other dog now


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2013)

archiepoo said:



			english bull terriers ,originally bred as gentlemens companions and security and then fighting . biggest couch potatoes on the planet and the most cuddly funny loving dogs  ,i was brought up with collies so they were a bit of a dramatic change but i wouldnt have any other dog now 

Click to expand...

yes!Love the different attitude..collie.".yes yes can I,when,oh I SO want to please you."...bull terrier..".what`s it worth? And whilst you`re at it..peel me a grape!"
   Under that macho looking exterior lurks a very sensitive intelligent soul,be your best mate..but never your slave.
  Does`nt usually sit well with obedience people.


----------



## satinbaze (4 May 2013)

Flatcoated retriever- originally bred for retrieving shot game. The Victorian/Edwardian gentlemans gundog of choice. Known today as the Peter Pan of retrievers. Take longer to tein than a lab or golden but soooo much more fun. Breed standard says raciness with weediness, power without lumber, which I feel describes the elegance of the flatcoat. (Please note NEVER a flattie!!!!!)


----------



## Bosworth (4 May 2013)

Bedlington Terrier a unique breed has a lamb-like look about it, but don&#8217;t be fooled: this North Country dog is a terrier through and through. Originally his role was to catch rabbits for the family pot, and a sporting dog he still remains.

It is claimed that the Bedlington can boast a longer traceable pedigree than any other terrier. Hailing from the former mining areas of the north of England, He was used to catch vermin in the mines

One of the features peculiar to this breed is the coat, which is described as &#8216;linty&#8217;, and his neat outline does require regular trimming. His expression may be mild, but he is quite capable of fending for himself, although he will not seek a scrap. He is a wolf in lambs clothing, capable of taking on any dog and fearless. He is a tough little dog, good in the house, and makes a delightful family pet.

Flodden is an angel, never badly behaved, trusted with children and other animals, happy to do anything, totally fearless with guns, fire works and takes everything in his stride.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (4 May 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Staffords. Three of them.  I do know that back in the 19th century, Dalmatians were introduced into the breed which is why a lot of staffords have spots on the stomachs (all mine do!)..
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?! I never knew that.


----------



## willhegofirst (4 May 2013)

2 Italian Spinonies, HPR gun dog great temperament, but can be wilful. Both have caught and killed rabbit. The younger one is now 3 and still somewhat a large puppy.
We always had border collies and a JRT but acquired the first Spin when she was 11 months the second replaced the JRT when we lost him.
Can't imagine being without one now.


----------



## {97702} (4 May 2013)

Montyforever said:



			Greyhound .. Bred to run, and run fast! Can see the tiniest movement from miles away and can sniff out food no matter how well hidden it is. The 100 mph dustbin 

Click to expand...

I would agree about all of that except the dustbin bit - mine aren't and none of them ever have been 

The classic quote is the 100mph couch potato, they are surely the laziest breed in the world, they suit me down to the ground


----------



## s4sugar (4 May 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Staffords. Three of them.  I do know that back in the 19th century, Dalmatians were introduced into the breed which is why a lot of staffords have spots on the stomachs (all mine do!)..
		
Click to expand...

And were you told this on April first? It is not correct.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			And were you told this on April first? It is not correct.
		
Click to expand...

  Dalmatians WERE used to create the BULL terrier,along with the now extinct English White Terrier (looked like a white Manchester) and the bulldog or poss Bull and Terrier. Staffies descended straight from that last mentioned,a is a much refined pit fighting dog.The staffie WAS used in creating the colour coated Bull terriers back in the Thirties,before that my breed had to be all white and not even head markings were allowed.
 Along with the Dallie ,my breed can suffer deafness,but in our case it probably came down from the EWT,which died out because of the problem.That is why every bull terrier puppy ,coloured or white should be BAER hearing tested before sale just as Dallies should be.


----------



## s4sugar (4 May 2013)

But that is not why Staffies have spotting on their bellies.


----------



## Luci07 (4 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			But that is not why Staffies have spotting on their bellies.
		
Click to expand...

Well on the basis that my vet told me this, and your earlier comment was just plain rude, I will stick with what they told me. Equally, rather than lazily cast doubt on what I said, you could have googled it and found out that I knew what I was talking about.

Which was clearly more than you do. Thank you East Kent for backing me up.


----------



## PingPongPony (4 May 2013)

Poodle - originated in Germany, originally used as a water retriever or gun dog. The they were gradually bred to decrease in size and the smaller poodles were used for truffle hunting, as their smaller, delicate paws, did less damage to the truffles. They were also used as military dogs in WW2. They gradually became more of a pet and fashion accessory. They are very intelligent and extremely quick learners. Now commonly used for agility, obedience and you can also see them in the circus. 
Mine is just a spoilt little pooch, she did a bit of agility but then partially lost her eyesight so can't do agility anymore. So she's now mostly a couch ornament


----------



## rowy (4 May 2013)

Labrador- she picks up the dead birds when my dad shoots them and brings them back to him 
Cockapoo- she has mostly inherited the cocker spaniel nose for finding dead or alive things and eating/ chasing them/ alerting the labrador of its whereabouts

Sheltie- she is meant to herd sheep but in reality she really does't do much other than look pathetic


----------



## s4sugar (4 May 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Well on the basis that my vet told me this, and your earlier comment was just plain rude, I will stick with what they told me. Equally, rather than lazily cast doubt on what I said, you could have googled it and found out that I knew what I was talking about.

Which was clearly more than you do. Thank you East Kent for backing me up.
		
Click to expand...


I did not cast doubt on what you said - I said it was incorrect which is true. 
& what did the vet know about dog breeds? I have had vets ask me what my Borzoi is and as for turning up with Glen of Imaals....... Any dog with white markings can have spotting on the white (including my borzoi) and it has nothing to do with Damnation in the ancestry. Unfortunately a connection gets made and gets into folklore. 
A bit of light reading for you - http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/genetics/colorgen.html


----------



## EAST KENT (5 May 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Well on the basis that my vet told me this, and your earlier comment was just plain rude, I will stick with what they told me. Equally, rather than lazily cast doubt on what I said, you could have googled it and found out that I knew what I was talking about.

Which was clearly more than you do. Thank you East Kent for backing me up.
		
Click to expand...

 But I did`nt! I talk about BULL terrier meaning my breed..the ones with funny sheepy heads,I refuse to use that misnomer ENGLISH bull terrier,there is NO such breed,it was an invention by the media.Us older Bull terrier folks feel ill at the mention
 The root stock of Staffies did not involve dallies,and please do not pin your breed knowledge on what a vet says,mostly they spout total crap ,dog breeds are not their forte`.Staffords are a refined version of the pit fighting dog,nothing added,great little dogs ,much easier to train than thicky bull terriers I have to say.
 The spotty bits are just pigment that defines ,in whites,that it is not a dilute/albino,in coloured dogs again,just pigment.In bull terriers it gets darker as the dog ages.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 May 2013)

I have to agree that vets are not usually experts in dog breeds, unless they happen to own or have a special interest in a breed.  My daughter got brownie points from a client for recognising Malinois pups, apparently many vets don't. I think they have more important things to learn about when at university than the hundreds of different breeds, like how to cure them,  which is fine by me, as long as they don't call GSDs Alsatians.


----------



## whisp&willow (5 May 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I have to agree that vets are not usually experts in dog breeds, unless they happen to own or have a special interest in a breed.  My daughter got brownie points from a client for recognising Malinois pups, apparently many vets don't. I think they have more important things to learn about when at university than the hundreds of different breeds, like how to cure them,  which is fine by me, as long as they don't call GSDs Alsatians.

Click to expand...

  My American Bulldog is a "boxer" according to the vet!  Not only that but was classed as Fawn on her microchip paperwork.... which considering she is 90% white is a bit odd!


----------



## misterjinglejay (5 May 2013)

My samoyeds, despite being white and floofy, have all had spotted tums. Definitely no  dalmatians involved


----------



## stargirl88 (5 May 2013)

I have a heinz 57 - originally bred for their better genetics and nicer temperaments


----------



## s4sugar (5 May 2013)

stargirl88 said:



			I have a heinz 57 - originally bred for their better genetics and nicer temperaments 

Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be "originally bred for someones inability to control/confine their dogs"?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I have to agree that vets are not usually experts in dog breeds,  I think they have more important things to learn about when at university than the hundreds of different breeds, like how to cure them,  which is fine by me, as long as they don't call GSDs Alsatians.

Click to expand...

Have to agree: I took Bear into Medivet on Christmas Eve when he cut his paw really badly and the vet lifted him on to the table and said 'Yeah, cocker, big lad, isn't he?' I had to correct her, I mean, he's 25 kg and one of the tallest springers I've ever seen! And as a bloke who breeds springers down the road said, he has a _massive_ head!



s4sugar said:



			Shouldn't that be "originally bred for someones inability to control/confine their dogs"?
		
Click to expand...

Is the myth of crossbreeds/mongrels being healthier still around? I'm honestly surprised a this. I thought that had been pretty much exploded.  Health testing and selective breeding of dogs, regardless of pedigrees are what makes dogs healthier.


----------



## stargirl88 (5 May 2013)

I was kidding!


----------



## s4sugar (5 May 2013)

stargirl88 said:



			I was kidding!
		
Click to expand...

We hoped you were but all to often people see such comments and take them as fact  -even when not from a vet


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 May 2013)

stargirl88 said:



			I was kidding!
		
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry!  I see it so often and people really believe it, unthinkingly, no questions, it amazes me!


----------



## veronica22 (5 May 2013)

I have a miniature pinscher. High energy, not for everyone, I saw one at a show when I was 15 and was transfixed - 45 years and many much loved but thrust upon me dogs later I finally have one. He has exceeded all my hopes and is the best ever. Beautiful, elegant (they move like hackney ponies), affectionate, all this in a 12" package - but I am slightly biased!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 May 2013)

Labradoodle!  Ours is only 4 months old but is so intelligent.  We chose the breed as we wanted something which was easily trainable and good with young kids, because we have an 11 month old son and I am not doggy (I'm a cat person!) so my (doggy) OH wanted something even I could teach   I've already taught her quite a few things but only because she's so incredibly clever.  Although she has started so show a slightly different side... she's now pretending nown and again to not hear me for example!  We're going to weekly obedience classes though so hopefully we'll stay on track.  I hate naughty dogs so will not let her become one!  She is great with our son though, so we seem to have chosen the right breed.


----------



## s4sugar (5 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Labradoodle!  Ours is only 4 months old but is so intelligent.  We chose the breed as we wanted something which was easily trainable and good with young kids, because we have an 11 month old son and I am not doggy (I'm a cat person!) so my (doggy) OH wanted something even I could teach   I've already taught her quite a few things but only because she's so incredibly clever.  Although she has started so show a slightly different side... she's now pretending nown and again to not hear me for example!  We're going to weekly obedience classes though so hopefully we'll stay on track.  I hate naughty dogs so will not let her become one!  She is great with our son though, so we seem to have chosen the right breed.
		
Click to expand...

Not a breed!


----------



## RunToEarth (7 May 2013)

Two working springer spaniels, bred for flushing and retrieving game - used for exactly that. 

Three Jack Russell Terriers, very handy for ratting, alerting me to the presence of people/birds/spiders/the invisible man, getting into places they really should not be and for keeping me company.

We also have a Chihuahua and three Chihuahua cross Yorkshire terriers at OH's mums - they are toy dogs and very friendly little people however I'm not convinced.


----------



## ecrozier (7 May 2013)

MagicMelon - genuine question, when you chose a Doodle, did you know about the Portuguese Water Dog? I have a puppy, and am quite fascinated by the breed, and wonder whether if someone had promoted them better as a breed, the Labradoodle might not have taken off in the same way, as the PWD seems to essentially have the same attributes but has been around for a long long time as a breed.  I wonder if there are particular Doodle traits (in so far as anyway can predict what a crossbreed will be like) that the PWD doesn't offer, or whether its just that no one has ever heard of them?
In case anyone doesn't know what a PWD looks like this is them:






This is mine:


----------



## CAYLA (7 May 2013)

Japanese Akita (none mentioned so far)..... A large ancient breed of dog (one of if not the largerst in the large breed cateogary), Spitz type dog that is an extremely powerful breed, fearless and naturally dominant, bred to hunt bears and boar and a family guardian dog, the akita was also used as a fighting breed (they have since been used for other purpose), they where crossed with mastiff to create a larger fighting dog. During war it is belived the largest akitas where bred with GSD's to create the American Akita.The Akita has webbed feet and is an excellent swimmer, The breed has a fierce guarding instict and although a great family guardian this breed is very intolerant of strangers within it's teritory  and more alarming they are generally silent when guarding (so basically it's to late once your are in). This dog has an immense double coat of and a soft undercoat and a harsh, weatherproof top coat and can withstand extreme cold temperatures (they have been used to pull sleds and immense loads). 
The Japanese Akita is definitely not the right breed for the average family looking for a pet dog but I love them

Rottweiler...Although a versatile breed used in recent times for many purposes, the Rottweiler is primarily one of the oldest, if not the oldest of herding breeds. A multi-faceted herding and stock protection dog, it is capable of working all kinds of livestock under a variety of conditions. (fantastic breed) fabulous guarding dog

My others have been mentioned...
Lurcher... (poor mans hunting dog/killer of anything moving out in open space but also a fab lazy pet depending on the mix)

Cavalier... (Little spaniel) with equal if not more energy than a normal spaniel if given the opportunity) love hunting and flushing and make fab palcid little family pets.

Labrador... (mine only temporary) as can't be doing with this stupid breed they are useless and like to swim and be happy for no apparent reason. Obs they have a purpose... To retrieve full stop.

Whippets...The most popular of all the sighthound breeds, the Whippet is a beguiling combination of gentle companion and keen sporting hound. They can also shine at racing, coursing, lure coursing, agility or obedience, not to mention putting a rabbit in the pot. alos make good bench surfers.

Pointer Wire Haired...A hunting breed.

Random X breed (just some thoughless idiots letting their dogs bonk for the sake of cash or because it has sexual organs)


----------



## CAYLA (7 May 2013)

ecrozier said:



			MagicMelon - genuine question, when you chose a Doodle, did you know about the Portuguese Water Dog? I have a puppy, and am quite fascinated by the breed, and wonder whether if someone had promoted them better as a breed, the Labradoodle might not have taken off in the same way, as the PWD seems to essentially have the same attributes but has been around for a long long time as a breed.  I wonder if there are particular Doodle traits (in so far as anyway can predict what a crossbreed will be like) that the PWD doesn't offer, or whether its just that no one has ever heard of them?
In case anyone doesn't know what a PWD looks like this is them:






This is mine:





Click to expand...

Because Labradoodle sound silly and cool and some people class them as a breed not a mongrel and you can get them up the street or at the nearest puppy farm (no searching need be done).....I would rather have the health tested water dog thanks, esp if im splashing the cash), well smart)


----------



## ecrozier (7 May 2013)

Lol Cayla, that's true, maybe the 'clever' name does attract some people!! And yes he did take some finding, but is well and truly health tested. Must confess, we've only had him a month or so, but he has totally and utterly won my heart, he's such a good boy, walks everywhere off lead, most of basic commands sorted already, especially recall. Just praying his teenage phase isn't too bad!!


----------



## EAST KENT (7 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Labradoodle!  Ours is only 4 months old but is so intelligent.  We chose the breed as we wanted something which was easily trainable and good with young kids, because we have an 11 month old son and I am not doggy (I'm a cat person!) so my (doggy) OH wanted something even I could teach   I've already taught her quite a few things but only because she's so incredibly clever.  Although she has started so show a slightly different side... she's now pretending nown and again to not hear me for example!  We're going to weekly obedience classes though so hopefully we'll stay on track.  I hate naughty dogs so will not let her become one!  She is great with our son though, so we seem to have chosen the right breed.
		
Click to expand...

An over priced mongrel


----------



## Toffee44 (7 May 2013)

Old English sheep dog- sheep drover, trot for miles pushing sheep to market. Nothing like the OES we see today though. My one has driven sheep and was very natural about it. 

Also have a springer x lab, fantastic cross in my eyes very versatile gundog.

And a Rottweiler x flat coat, never ever want to fine accross this cross again, as lovely as he is, he never slows down he is a total clown non stop and has very selective re call.


----------



## Fools Motto (7 May 2013)

Lab X Whippet  (AKA whipadore!) - sorry, couldn't resist ! 
Resulted from an accidental mating (Nowt to do with me). Many whippet features... sight hound, extra sofa cushion/lap dog, likes 2 walks a day, then lazes about the rest of the time!  Also, has the ability to have the greed of the lab, but can't retrieve for love nor money  Useless guard dog, loves everyone, total wimp in wet weather (you know, the drowned rat look?) but has the clever ability of skinning herself while 'rabbiting' in hedges and woodlands. Stitch up jobs R US!!
BUT, she is by far the best family pooch and adores being with the kids.. wouldn't swap her for anything.


----------



## Angus' yard (7 May 2013)

Pyrenean mountain dog.  Very loyal and brilliant guard dog, but lovely with the family and those he knows.  Needs a very large area to live in as he is enormous and masses of energy.  Also a fat Dalmatian who thinks he is a lap dog and is very sweet.


----------



## threeponies (7 May 2013)

Patterdale terrier, rough coated edition.  Bred for killing vermin in rough terrain and all weathers.  Ours must be broken, she washes rabbit's ears and finds golf balls.


----------



## Luci07 (8 May 2013)

Ok, this post is becoming a little unpleasant. I was corrected, rudely, and I went back and looked at my sources .. Not vet and stand by what I said. As for the comment that the labradoodle is an overpriced mongrel...could you not have worded this more kindly? Every breed started off as a "mongrel" .

Can we please apply the good manners this forum normally shows and behave as you would do if you were meeting someone face to face and not behind the annonymous keyboard.


----------



## s4sugar (8 May 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Ok, this post is becoming a little unpleasant. I was corrected, rudely, and I went back and looked at my sources .. Not vet and stand by what I said. As for the comment that the labradoodle is an overpriced mongrel...could you not have worded this more kindly? Every breed started off as a "mongrel" .

Can we please apply the good manners this forum normally shows and behave as you would do if you were meeting someone face to face and not behind the annonymous keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

You were not corrected rudely  - just because you couldn't see it as a joke doesn't make it rude.
Can you quote your sources? There was probably some Dalmation used across all the UK bull breeds to get white but they are not the cause of tummy spots which are down to the piebald gene that most staffies (& many other breeds ) have.
BTW not all breeds started as mongrels -most started as strains or landrace groups nad none of the breeds that did start by crossing were called breeds until they had bred true for multiple generations unlike the current designer fad where any crossbreed is given a "breed name" purely to sell at an inflated price - often with dubious claims.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 May 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			An over priced mongrel
		
Click to expand...

J, play nice! Everyone's dog is adorable. Cross breed, not mongrel!


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 May 2013)

MM has already said she is 'not a dog person' so was not to know that a 'Doodle, or a 'Poo or whatever is a type/crossbreed rather than an actual breed, in the same way as someone who is not horsey would not know that a hunter or an ISH is a type or mix of breeds rather than a breed.


----------



## lexiedhb (8 May 2013)

Mongrel with a fair amount of Staff in it. Funny, busy, looks the part but is generally a scaredy cat, great cuddle monster, reactive to dogs......


----------



## EAST KENT (8 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			You were not corrected rudely  - just because you couldn't see it as a joke doesn't make it rude.
Can you quote your sources? There was probably some Dalmation used across all the UK bull breeds to get white but they are not the cause of tummy spots which are down to the piebald gene that most staffies (& many other breeds ) have.
BTW not all breeds started as mongrels -most started as strains or landrace groups nad none of the breeds that did start by crossing were called breeds until they had bred true for multiple generations unlike the current designer fad where any crossbreed is given a "breed name" purely to sell at an inflated price - often with dubious claims.
		
Click to expand...

If knowing and stating breed history is rude..guilty then!Cannot abide ignorant vets spouting on about pedigree dogs,once upon a time I believed them too.But after fifty years with bull terriers and knowing a lot about other breeds histories as well,then ,sorry,I will pipe up.As for  over priced mongrels,well a lot of people cross wonderful little Border Terriers with poodles,I could NEVER consider doing that to what I consider the very best small family country dog.As for calling these mongrels silly invented names   WTF?? The other point to consider about these dogs is that being mongrels no breed specific rescue is in place to help them if they need help,a safety net for pedigrees is there,but not for mongrels.I am NOT anti mongrel,my first dog was one,he was my childhood best friend ,but I AM anti silly names and over pricing.It needs to stop.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 May 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			MM has already said she is 'not a dog person' so was not to know that a 'Doodle, or a 'Poo or whatever is a type/crossbreed rather than an actual breed, in the same way as someone who is not horsey would not know that a hunter or an ISH is a type or mix of breeds rather than a breed.
		
Click to expand...

I was about to be offended then at you saying I was not a dog person, then realised you were referring to Magic Melon.


----------



## sandymere (8 May 2013)

Lurchers, my running partners all year and working lamp dogs in the winter, hard as nails whilst being soft as light.


----------



## Cluny (8 May 2013)

Saluki - probably one of, if not the oldest breed of dog there is (recent excavations of the Sumerian empire (7,000-6,000 B.C.) have unearthed carvings of dogs with a striking resemblance to the Saluki).   They are also known as Gazelle Hounds, this is because they were used by hunters to hunt Gazelle (so super fast), independently of the huntsman and in conjunction with the hunters hawk, ie; the hawk would 'spot' the quarry and then the saluki would course the prey and kill it.

The breed's long history is fascinating. The Saluki was not only the preferred hunting dog of kings, but also (still is) the nomadic Bedouin people's highly esteemed hunting dog. The tradition was, that one never sold a Saluki but instead gave them away as treasured gifts to very special persons or perhaps in exchange for a couple of wives, horses or camels etc.! 

Our Saluki is a particular lover of sofas or armchairs and when it's mealtime for my toddlers as it rains food!

We took him to his first show on Monday and he not only won his hound class but Best In Show, so we're very proud of him.

We also have a three legged saluki x sloughi lurcher (Sloughi's are yet another ancient breed), who is a rescue and we love him to bits.


----------



## Luci07 (8 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			You were not corrected rudely  - just because you couldn't see it as a joke doesn't make it rude.
Can you quote your sources? There was probably some Dalmation used across all the UK bull breeds to get white but they are not the cause of tummy spots which are down to the piebald gene that most staffies (& many other breeds ) have.
BTW not all breeds started as mongrels -most started as strains or landrace groups nad none of the breeds that did start by crossing were called breeds until they had bred true for multiple generations unlike the current designer fad where any crossbreed is given a "breed name" purely to sell at an inflated price - often with dubious claims.
		
Click to expand...

Joke? That is not how it came across at all. Maybe you could think before typing. It came across as sharp, contradictory and nasty.

Not what I call a joke.


----------



## s4sugar (8 May 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Joke? That is not how it came across at all. Maybe you could think before typing. It came across as sharp, contradictory and nasty.

Not what I call a joke.
		
Click to expand...

No the joke is probably that people fall for such misinformation................as well as the doodle rubbish.


----------



## _jac_ (9 May 2013)

3 flatcoats. Bed to generally make fun and lick things. 1 cocker. Bred to be a sanity saver for flatcoat owners. 

Ok. So maybe they are useful in other areas but this is how they see it.


----------



## stevieg (10 May 2013)

German Shepherd - already perfectly described
Lakeland x Patterdale x Border - should be a nightmare but she is absolutely delightful.
JRT - bred to ignore me and poo under the kitchen table (but then he is 17)

Would just like to say that some of the comments in this thread could be classed as bordering on rude. Insulting my dogs is as bad as insulting my daughter. I am pretty thick skinned but I can understand how some might be upset. 

Presumably we are all on here because we have common interests. Namely horses and dogs so let's play nicely!


----------



## Lady Supreme (11 May 2013)

This reply is only about vets and their breed specific knowledge. My vets are happy to say that breeders know more about their breeds than they (my vets) do. My vet rang me up one day to tell me had clients on their way for an appt. & that they had paid a lot of money for it but he cldnt remember what breed it was. I told him to describe it, & once he had done so, I was able to tell him it was probably an Italian Spinone. Later in the day, I had another phone call to say 'Thank you, it was an I.S'. They didn't know what my Petit Basset Griffin Vendeen was but, they didn't mind admitting it.
The dog people on here who show, will probably remember the statement made by a certain vet who was at Crufts, announcing to a huge viewing audience that the Labradoodle was a perfect cross because it halved the breed problems. He should/must have known that the Labrador and the Poodle share many problems, therefore, surely, the problems are being doubled up on, not halved
I have owned many different breeds over the years but currently have 3 Chinese Cresteds, 1 of which is 18. I had one lady come up to me whilst out walking to tell me I was a disgusting owner who should be reported to the RSPCA for taking out dogs with such bad mange!


----------



## MagicMelon (23 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Not a breed!
		
Click to expand...

S4Sugar - HOW is a labradoodle NOT a breed.  Of course it is, its a cross between a labrador and a poodle, pretty simple I'd say.  No, she's not a purebred but a crossbred. So what?  She still HAS a certain breeding in her. Surely a mongrel is like a heinz 57 horse as in you dont know its breeding?  And why refer to "doodle rubbish" at one point - WTF, have you even met one?!  They're a very nice mix at the end of the day! 

ecrozier - Yes, we did research the breed you mention.  The only reason we didnt go much further was simply because we couldn't find any available anywhere within a 4 hour drive of us   Must say, yours is gorgeous!

CAYLA - I did not get our labradoodle because "its cool".  I'm actually embarassed by the name because its is silly, doesn't make her any less of a great dog though.  I got one because everywhere we looked they came out top for being easy to train and very good with children and cats which is what we needed, we also have friend recommendations.  And funny you should say you can get them up the street or wherever, because we had to search high and low and ended up having to drive 4 hours each way to pick our one up. 

East Kent - Ok, you're against the "silly names". Fine, I agree my labradoodles name is silly but I didnt name it.  Not sure why you're having such a strop - who cares less WHAT the dog is called at the end of the day.  Surely all that matters is that the end result is a lovely pet for someone?!  There's far worse going on in the dog world such as pedigree dogs getting so overly bred that they suffer such horrific problems...  So stop slagging of cross breeds such as labradoodles!


----------



## CAYLA (23 May 2013)

At the end of the day......what matters to me is (indiscriminate breeding)" not sure if you have I met one"? was to me? but yes (met loads, I have one in day boarding and 2 full boarding (2 have horrendous hip dysplasia) , and 2 are loopey, one I grant you is lovely, a calm dog (he is 5 though) but his hips/legs are atrocious! (by the way im as truthful on here as at home, I tell the owners/clients I don't agree with designer crossing for dosh and the lies sold with them and have managed to educate them.
We have also rehomed a lot of lab x poodles from our rescue (mainly as to high energy and most come ina  right state (un groomed), funnily enough non healthy to date!.

Easy to train and good family pets (my obs question to this is) you could have gotten a huge range of breeds to suit those needs from health tested parents for the money you paid/less, so still im thinking its the silly names doing it im afraid.
Not sure where you live, but I could travel 2 mins up the road in 2 direction to a back street breeder for a designer poodle x lab.

Im sure you dog is lovely but there is a bigger picture!


----------



## s4sugar (23 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			S4Sugar - HOW is a labradoodle NOT a breed.  Of course it is, its a cross between a labrador and a poodle, pretty simple I'd say.  No, she's not a purebred but a crossbred. So what?  She still HAS a certain breeding in her. Surely a mongrel is like a heinz 57 horse as in you dont know its breeding?  And why refer to "doodle rubbish" at one point - WTF, have you even met one?!  They're a very nice mix at the end of the day! 


East Kent - Ok, you're against the "silly names". Fine, I agree my labradoodles name is silly but I didnt name it.  Not sure why you're having such a strop - who cares less WHAT the dog is called at the end of the day.  Surely all that matters is that the end result is a lovely pet for someone?!  There's far worse going on in the dog world such as pedigree dogs getting so overly bred that they suffer such horrific problems...  So stop slagging of cross breeds such as labradoodles!
		
Click to expand...

You need to check your own posts -how can a cross breed be a breed. 
You say they are a nice mix -have you ever met one with sebacious addenitis, PRA or HD? I have (2 in the same dog). Have you met one with both coats? Impossible to keep brushed when more than an inch long. Moulting - some can shed worse than the worst shedding lab.

Why did you not get a poodle or one of the other water dogs? There are quite a few. The cross was originally done as a quick fix when somone had no large poodles or curly coat retrievers within thousands of miles. The experiment was a failure but the puppy farmers soon jumped on the bandwagon.

TBH anyone buying a mutt for more than a rescue donation is a sucker.


----------



## CAYLA (23 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			You need to check your own posts -how can a cross breed be a breed. 
You say they are a nice mix -have you ever met one with sebacious addenitis, PRA or HD? I have (2 in the same dog). Have you met one with both coats? Impossible to keep brushed when more than an inch long. Moulting - some can shed worse than the worst shedding lab.

Why did you not get a poodle or one of the other water dogs? There are quite a few. The cross was originally done as a quick fix when somone had no large poodles or curly coat retrievers within thousands of miles. The experiment was a failure but the puppy farmers soon jumped on the bandwagon.

TBH anyone buying a mutt for more than a rescue donation is a sucker.
		
Click to expand...

True^^^^...and if you have not read the story of the man who 1st bred them for a purpose then read it (he is devastated) about what he created and what it turned into


----------



## MagicMelon (25 May 2013)

TBH, I'm bored of people asking WHY I chose my labradoodle.  Thats like asking why anyone decides on ANY particular breed/cross breed whatever!  

My dog has a super temperament and has no health issues whatsoever, there's nothing more I need in a dog - she fits the bill perfectly. 

The bigger picture here is that PURE breds equally can have awful health problems due to the over-breeding.  So in my opinion labradoodles are no different.  In fact I thought "mutts" as some of you have so kindly put it, are generally healthier than pure breds...


----------



## s4sugar (25 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			The bigger picture here is that PURE breds equally can have awful health problems due to the over-breeding.  So in my opinion labradoodles are no different.  In fact I thought "mutts" as some of you have so kindly put it, are generally healthier than pure breds...
		
Click to expand...

That is the myth that most puppy farmers & poor breeders use...  Cross breeds are marketed at people who believe such misinformation.

The heathiest option is a well bred pure bred from fully health tested parents. It certainly isn't a cross between two breeds which share inherited problems.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			In fact I thought "mutts" as some of you have so kindly put it, are generally healthier than pure breds...
		
Click to expand...

Quick, someone tell her about the hybrid vigour myth!  Where's that Wiki link? 

The cross breeding bit....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_reproduction#Cross_breeding


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 May 2013)

A "hybrid" a cross between two species...such as a horse and a donkey..NOT a cross between two breeds...very different. Incidently hybrids are often weaker and infertile


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 May 2013)

I have 2 Newfoundlands, originally bred to haul nets in for fishermen and now more commonly used as water rescue dogs.
I also have a Standard Poodle orgibating in Germany (though some believe Russia) as a duck water retriever. Now not as common as they were and generally considered to be a poofty pet...which they certainly arent.. !!! They are every bit the athletic working dog they were bred to be with astounding intelligence. Unlike my Bewfies who are as thick as two short planks


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 May 2013)

*Newfies


----------



## Spring Feather (26 May 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			TBH, I'm bored of people asking WHY I chose my labradoodle.  Thats like asking why anyone decides on ANY particular breed/cross breed whatever!  

*My dog has a super temperament and has no health issues whatsoever, there's nothing more I need in a dog - she fits the bill perfectly.*

Click to expand...

And that is the most important thing in my opinion


----------



## s4sugar (26 May 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			And that is the most important thing in my opinion 

Click to expand...

So why a deliberate cross breed and not a shelter dog?
http://www.globalanimal.org/2010/12/02/man-who-created-labradoodles-regrets-the-cross-breed/25768/


----------



## Spring Feather (26 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			So why a deliberate cross breed and not a shelter dog?
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea why Magic Melon decided upon buying her dog.  Perhaps she just liked him?  Perhaps she doesn't have as much need for specific types of dogs as some of us?  Perhaps she is new to dog ownership and flicked through some pages of dogs and settled on this particular crossbreed?  Who knows.  I know why I've bought every single one of my dogs. I've spent my life with dogs so I'm quite clear on what I want but many people aren't hence the amount of dogs in rescues!


----------



## NariNags (26 May 2013)

I have a lab collie cross rescue who was until recently a fantastic cow dog and now an irish wolfhound whose job seems to be to eat sleep and grow in any combination


----------



## melle (26 May 2013)

Japanese akita! But I rescued him then left home - which my mum and dad thank me for everyday I am sure. He is lovely but not a breed for the faint hearted. We never managed to get him to do what we wanted consistantly. i.e. he knows what 'heel' means but it doesn't mean he wants to do it! Dog aggressive (no socialisation as puppy before we got him) and don't even mention the moulting! urggh! 

When he hit 7 years old he put on tonnes of weight, was very lethargic and was diagnosed with thyroid problems which a lot of akitas apparently develop.

However he is the cleanest dog to have around the house, very civilised, very intelligant and very loyal. We love him


----------



## EAST KENT (26 May 2013)

I seem to remember that it was Guide Dogs For the Blind who were the very first to cross poodle and labrador.Specifically it was for those blind people with an allergy to moulting fur..which labs are extremely good at shedding.I did see a magnificent cross breed a week ago,a lovely big red sable black masked chap ,cross between a Rottie and a Mastiff.


----------



## s4sugar (26 May 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			I seem to remember that it was Guide Dogs For the Blind who were the very first to cross poodle and labrador.Specifically it was for those blind people with an allergy to moulting fur..which labs are extremely good at shedding.I did see a magnificent cross breed a week ago,a lovely big red sable black masked chap ,cross between a Rottie and a Mastiff.
		
Click to expand...

The link is already in this thread http://www.globalanimal.org/2010/12/02/man-who-created-labradoodles-regrets-the-cross-breed/25768/

It was not Guide dogs for the blind -they always used curly coat retrievers and have used standard poodles but a guide dog group in Australia that needed to supply a dog to Hawaii. They had no curly coats and the standard poodles available were too small.


----------



## Saluqihounds (27 May 2013)

Kazakh Tazi, similar to the Saluki but considerably stronger. As the name suggests they are kept for hunting in Kazakhstan where they hunt Hare, Fox, Badger, Siberian Roe Deer, Wild Boar and wolves.
They are incredibly hardy and intelligent, hunting over ground conditions which would cripple most sighthounds in short time, not to mention coping with extreme temperatures ranging from 40 C in the summer down to -40 c in the winter. 

Saluki's, Hunting dogs from the middle east where they hunt Hare, fox, Jackal, Gazelle and wolf.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/7270140@N08/sets/72157602119982718/


----------



## misterjinglejay (28 May 2013)

Gorgeous dogs, Sh; I love the elegance and sheer athletic ability of sight hounds. And, of course, the fact that you can use the most amazingly beautiful collars. No point with our fluffhounds


----------



## Atreyu (28 May 2013)

2 border collies - one of which was a rescue with oodles of issues which we have either worked through or 'adapted' to  He's happy, I'm happy  and a recent unexpected addition -

A Papillion x Chihuahua cross also known as Papichu or Chion or some other combo I can't remember or pronounce properly!  lol  She was only 6 months old - needed a home as the first one didn't work out.  She takes a 12" rug so is little.  Sadly she thought she was a Doberman guard dog when she first arrived here... She, the collies and I have had several 'free and frank exchange of views' while I explained she was a ickle ***** and biting was not acceptable.... calm has now been restored 

Not a little dog person but would not be without Smeagol now   She was bred deliberately by a knowledgeable breeder of both breeds, both parents healthy and good natured, sold, came back to the breeder, and then given to me - my lucky day.

I don't and wont slight any dog, cross or pure, there's so many to chose from! -but their problems are usually always human related- look to the end of the lead 

But please - as has already been said -  lets play nice


----------



## Jesstickle (4 June 2013)

Quick question...

why is a lurcher an acceptable 'breed' on this thread but a labradoodle isn't?

A lurcher isn't a breed either last I checked  Why go off being bitchy about one partbred and let another slip by without a mention? Is there something inherently better about a lurcher, or something inherently inferior about a labradoodle (silly name aside)


(said as someone who loves lurchers and lost mine just after Christmas so no offence intended!)


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2013)

Bred for a purpose with functionality in mind, over hundreds of years, and usually cheap as chips with no silly claims. That's why I have less of a problem with them. Even the creator of Labradoodles (as a low-shedding guide dog) has his head in his hands over what has become of them.


----------



## Jesstickle (4 June 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Bred for a purpose with functionality in mind, over hundreds of years, and usually cheap as chips with no silly claims. That's why I have less of a problem with them. Even the creator of Labradoodles (as a low-shedding guide dog) has his head in his hands over what has become of them.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe. I don't think my lurcher was bred for any other reason besides the fact they were popular with certain parts of society at the time though and therefore were produced in their droves. (mine was from the RSPCA so I didn't buy him but you see my point)

At the point that  I rescued my lurcher ( '96) the rescues were as full of lurchers as they are now full of staffies. They weren't being produced with a single thing in mind at all. They were being bred for a profit in huge numbers by undesirable breeders. 

I find it very strange that people would be rude about someone's dog because it is a new thing and they don't approve (possibly correctly but still no need to be rude) and yet pass no comment what so ever on the fact that a lurcher isn't a breed either? I can't work out if it is because the people who said lurcher are regular posters that no one pulled them up or whether it is because people hate labradoodles that they did feel the need to go off on one about them? 

I guess it doesn't matter, just seems odd and makes no sense in my poor little brain.
I'm glad I didn't post a  nice happy post about how lovely my lurcher was or I'd probably have got the same snarky replies (not being a regular and all!)


----------



## s4sugar (4 June 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			Bred for a purpose with functionality in mind, over hundreds of years, and usually cheap as chips with no silly claims. That's why I have less of a problem with them. Even the creator of Labradoodles (as a low-shedding guide dog) has his head in his hands over what has become of them.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely athough some lurchers are being bred for no purpose now.  BTW we allow discourage dodgy lurcher breeding.)

I groomed a bichon yesterday. New client and owner has asthma. She bought a dog from a " reputable breeder " (her words) 200 miles away for her dad's 70th birthday after he lost his ancient mini poodle. Said dog a multigeneration yuck doodle was fine as a puppy but grew up to have a double coat and she now cannot visit her dad in winter. She realises she was conned by all the... it will be perfect, non shedding la la la on the website and did not know of any suitable for asthmatic breeds other than poodles & bichons. People get taken in by the advertising - some, like this lady, realise they were conned and her face when I asked "they sold you a pup as a gift for your then 70 year old father ?" was a picture - she then let on she saw the huge Std poo dad but not the mum and the pup was there with littermates.
A reputable breeder would have wanted to meet dad at least and know that there was close by family backup before allowing a pup to a pensioner.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 June 2013)

I don't recall being rude about Labradoodles? And I have no issue with individual dogs, of course all our dogs are cute and lovely and wonderful 

What I do have an issue with is the sales pitch and the way in which they are sold and marketed.

Round here there are very few lurchers as pets, they are working dogs, like I say, bred for a purpose, and those which are pets or rescues or a by-product of a litter which was bred to work. 
We could also apply the same logic to JRTs - not a registered/recognised breed, bred to work in its' origin but with the pleasant side-effect of being quite a good pet dog.
Not sold at hugely inflated prices with a huge sales pitch for a dog which may not be what it says on the tin.


----------



## whisp&willow (4 June 2013)

[QUOTE







[/QUOTE]

Beautiful dogs.  Just out of interest, where was this picture taken?  Looks lovely. x


----------



## Saluqihounds (4 June 2013)

whisp&willow said:











Click to expand...

Beautiful dogs.  Just out of interest, where was this picture taken?  Looks lovely. x
		
Click to expand...

Thank's W&W they are my pride and joy!

This photo was taken on Jocks Road, Glen Doll in the Angus Glens.


----------



## whisp&willow (5 June 2013)

Thanks, it looks beautiful.  Quite similar to Skye.


----------



## Lady Supreme (6 June 2013)

I love Lurchers. Labradors and Poodles (I also love Poodles) have shared health problems, so I'm always apprehensive about the intentional crossing of them, as it's doubling up on them. Big piece in Dog World last week saying that the KC are considering registering x breeds If it had been April 1st, I could have had a laugh about it. This surely has to be for the purpose of swelling the coffers


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 June 2013)

Crossbreeds can already be registered, on the activity register for obedience/agility etc or the companion dog registry.


----------



## SCMSL (6 June 2013)

I have two, a cavalier, and then a cross between a Serra da Estrela (huge Portuguese breed used to guard sheep from wolves) and a german Shep. 

Its incredibly funny - the cavvie thinks she's a guard/hunting dog, while the big one (who was actually supposed to be a guard dog) is the sweetest, most adorable and relaxed dog in the world.


----------



## ShadowHunter (7 June 2013)

These breeds may have already been said but;

I had a Newfoundland, originally meant to help fishermen bring in the fish. Recently been used for rescue as well.

Currently i have a Bernese Mountain Dog which was bred to herd cattle in the swedish mountains.
Also have a Springer Spaniel, gundog, bred for flushing and retrieving in shoots for pheasants and other game birds.


----------



## Spudlet (7 June 2013)

I disagree massively with all the spaniel owners' comments because I know why they were really bred... to test the patience of a saint! And also to make sure vets can take regular foreign holidays and drive shiny cars


----------



## NinjaPony (7 June 2013)

Waiting on a phalene puppy- the original drop eared version of the Papillon. Bred to be a lap dog for royalty, but also intelligent and athletic with its origins including the spaniel.


----------



## ShadowHunter (7 June 2013)

Spudlet said:



			I disagree massively with all the spaniel owners' comments because I know why they were really bred... to test the patience of a saint! And also to make sure vets can take regular foreign holidays and drive shiny cars

Click to expand...

Second this


----------



## henmother (7 June 2013)

Bedlam said:



			Lakeland Terrier. Heaven only knows why. Someone made a mistake. Trouble through and through. I believe someone made up a story about foxes in the Lake District once, but I think they were probably just bred to be a thorn in my side and to show me up in public at every possible opportunity. 

I had a Pointer until recently as well (ancient and helped on her way a few months ago now,bless her). Totally pointless. I'm not known for being good at picking dogs........
		
Click to expand...

I second that, my lakey is as soft as charts indoors but will not entertain the notion of strange dogs in her vicinity and keenly let's the dog know!


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2013)

My dog is a little ratbag and tries to have a go at dogs twice his size but gets firmly put in his place by my friend's Lakey and JRT!!


----------



## loopiesteff (12 June 2013)

I've got a Jack Russell Terrier x Fox Terrier - people always say "oh, so it's a Parson's then?" - NO IT'S ********** NOT! Grr! 

The Jack Russell is an energetic breed that relies on a high level of exercise, and has its origins in fox hunting. - very true. 3 walks a day, or 2 walks and a 5k run and my dog doesn't even acknowledge he's done any exercise at all! Runs round the yard for HOURS, squeezing down holes he shouldn't! Never gets tired, recently started his Flyball career


----------



## twodonkies (12 June 2013)

Standard poodles. I am on my third rescue/sign over. Fab dogs, clever but not too crazy. Originally hunting retrieving dogs. Would love to train them as gun dogs but not got the time


----------



## Moobli (13 June 2013)

I have German Shepherds - whose job has already been perfectly described.  I try to keep mine healthy in body and mind with tracking, searching and obedience, as well as a wee bit of herding (after a fashion!).

I also have Border Collies - and they all work sheep daily (which is what they were bred to do).


----------



## Buds_mum (14 June 2013)

I have a pedigree mutt  

A black and tan terrier. Brilliant ratter and nice lap dog. Will go all day and destroys any squeaky within a 5 mile radius.

I have his half sister coming to me at the beginning of august, she is only 2 weeks old currently  must be mad.

My other great love is Springer spaniels. Which will be my treat to myself in some years to come


----------



## DabDab (14 June 2013)

Our household contains two terriers - one westie type thing and one JRT type thing. They are both fabulous pets and are very good at killing small furry things, particularly moles and rats.

And keeping the terriers on their toes is an Australian Kelpie who is incredibly loving, very intelligent, has boundless energy and recalls over a massive distance. Kelpies were bred for herding over the rough Australian terrain, which is handy because the terriers frequently need rounding up!


----------



## henmother (15 June 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			I have a pedigree mutt  

A black and tan terrier. Brilliant ratter and nice lap dog. Will go all day and destroys any squeaky within a 5 mile radius.

I have his half sister coming to me at the beginning of august, she is only 2 weeks old currently  must be mad.

My other great love is Springer spaniels. Which will be my treat to myself in some years to come 

Click to expand...

is your black and tan a Manchester terrier? I was lucky enough to have one for 18 happy years. She used to scatter rats up walls!! Happy new half sister!! Its great having a new member if the family


----------



## Amber... (26 June 2013)

I don't think they have been mention so far so .... I love my shar pei! She is an absolute princess and diva! And despite all the rumours about them she is as fit and healthy as they come! Wouldn't be without her!


----------



## sam-b (27 June 2013)

I have x2 border collies.  One merle,  one black and white.  Bred to herd sheep, but mine are my  pets who I love and adore. The bitch loves agility  and flyball, the merlev isn't trained enough yet,  we are  his 3 Rd or forth home and he is only 1!


----------



## Sare (27 June 2013)

Mines a Leonberger-giant breed, mountain dog type.  Bred to look like a lion and to be an excellent family companion good with people and livestock.


----------



## Lady Supreme (27 June 2013)

Amber... said:



			I don't think they have been mention so far so .... I love my shar pei! She is an absolute princess and diva! And despite all the rumours about them she is as fit and healthy as they come! Wouldn't be without her!
		
Click to expand...

They are a nice breed. Does your diva have the horse (rather appropriate ) or the brush coat?


----------



## mynutmeg (30 June 2013)

I have a black and white, long coated border collie - absolutly mental thing even tho she's 10 years old now and an absolute one in a million dog


----------



## E13 (30 June 2013)

I haven't commented yet but...so glad I made this thread  Keep 'em coming!


----------

